# Martin Newall / Amp Tech in Markham



## calluses (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone contacted Martin Newall recently? I see in past discussions that he's a highly-recommended amp tech, and he's in the Markham area (which is only 10 min from where I live). 

I also see a Kijiji Toronto ad asking for his contact information, as his email address (found in the older posts) is apparently no longer correct. Just wondering if anybody here knows him...


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Bumping an old thread as I'm very curious as to what Martin's up to. 
He'd been my go-to for years-- spent countless hours at his house chatting about gear and life--, but a few years ago I just lost all contact. 
From what I gather, he'd had some sort of a surgery on his brain. Would like to know how an old friend is doing. 
Have tried calling and e-mailing, but no answer. I'm worried and would love an update.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

A KT66 JTM45 that he built many moons ago came by the shop the other days .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a Bluesbreaker of his. Last I learned he was out of the biz.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

I can't find his email but I remember a few years back trying to reach out to him to take a look at an amp I had. He got back to me but wasn't interested as I recall.


----------



## saltydog3317 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have tried to contact him a few times but his phone was out of service and he did not answer the emails I had sent him. I hope he is doing well and just decided to retire. He is such a really nice person.


----------



## Martin Newall (Jan 25, 2017)

sambonee said:


> I had a Bluesbreaker of his. Last I learned he was out of the biz.


Hi.Iz not out of the business bro.Had 2 brain ops that slowed me down a bit.email me 'anytime ' at [email protected]....thx..Martin


----------



## Martin Newall (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey


white buffalo said:


> Bumping an old thread as I'm very curious as to what Martin's up to.
> He'd been my go-to for years-- spent countless hours at his house chatting about gear and life--, but a few years ago I just lost all contact.
> From what I gather, he'd had some sort of a surgery on his brain. Would like to know how an old friend is doing.
> Have tried calling and e-mailing, but no answer. I'm worried and would love an update.


...


calluses said:


> Has anyone contacted Martin Newall recently? I see in past discussions that he's a highly-recommended amp tech, and he's in the Markham area (which is only 10 min from where I live).
> 
> I also see a Kijiji Toronto ad asking for his contact information, as his email address (found in the older posts) is apparently no longer correct. Just wondering if anybody here knows him...


----------



## Martin Newall (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi


calluses said:


> Has anyone contacted Martin Newall recently? I see in past discussions that he's a highly-recommended amp tech, and he's in the Markham area (which is only 10 min from where I live).
> 
> I also see a Kijiji Toronto ad asking for his contact information, as his email address (found in the older posts) is apparently no longer correct. Just wondering if anybody here knows him...


Hi.contact me anytime at [email protected]...thx man


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beyond any shadow of a doubt my old Newall 18 watt head was the best Marshall clone I've ever had the pleasure to own or play.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm pleased to know that you're recovering and back at it. The sign of a real champ. 

I wish you the best. Show us some of your new work. Welcome to the party. Stick around. Nice group of guys here. 

Cheers.


----------



## Johnny chimi (Jan 27, 2017)

Martin!!! Was wondering how you were doing - hope all is well buddy
Johnny


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Beyond any shadow of a doubt my old Newall 18 watt head was the best Marshall clone I've ever had the pleasure to own or play.



Yup...and that was mine prior. Truly great amp.


----------



## Martin Newall (Jan 25, 2017)

You guys are awesome.....Martin...Thanks!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

glad to hear you're back at it!!

2 brain ops...wow

did it make you smarter? if so I could use one of those...


----------



## Martin Newall (Jan 25, 2017)

bolero said:


> glad to hear you're back at it!!
> 
> 2 brain ops...wow
> 
> did it make you smarter? if so I could use one of those...


Haaaaah!...that's funny bro..iz not any smarter but I think my ballet days are over.seriously,I am back with lots of new ideas and hungry like a 2 headed badger in a chicken coop.....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I noticed a populated JTM45 board on ebay recently. Seller had very low feedback, but the board was filled to the brim with good things, and it was a great deal.....so I rolled the dice and hit the "buy it now" button. Every once in a while I luck out. Turns out the seller was Martin Newall.


----------



## Jgilbert666 (Aug 20, 2017)

Martin are you still doing repair work


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

why don't you call him?

PM'd you his #


----------

